# P9 light primer hits



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Occasionally with my newly acquired used P9 I have experienced intermittant light primer hits, which I have to recycle and refired to ignite.

I am using CCI Blazer ammo with the aluminum cases. Does anyone know if this ammo is notorious for having hard primers???

Haven't called the factory yet....this occurs about once in a mag full.

Also I haven't tried any other ammo.....that might be the problem.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## hand cannon (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my P45. You might try other brands of ammo. Some people report that the CCI primers are harder than some of the others. Federal is reported to be the softest. Keep track of all rounds fired and the number of failures in case you need to contact Kahr. Of course I am of the mindset that a quality pistol should function with most commercially available ammo. I have never experienced problems with Blazer ammo in any of my other five 45s. Why should my Kahr be any different? I was experiencing ~ 5% light primer strikes with all (7) brands of ammo that I tried. So I knew it wasn't just the ammo. I asked Kahr to send a new striker and striker spring and the problem has since gone away.

Another thing you will want to do (I did this as part of troubleshooting my pistol) is detail strip the slide assembly and check for mung. Some people report small metal chips, shaved brass, or plain old grunge in the striker channel. There is a great sticky over on the Glock Talk forum that shows you how strip it. Let me know if you need help finding the information.

HC


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thanks, HC!!*

Yes, I had thought about stripping it down.

Steve


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Problem Solved!!*

After encountering a 40% failure rate on primer strikes with CCI Blazer, I bought a box of inexpensive Ultramax and every single round in the box fired!!

So I suppose the reputation on the hardness of CCI primers is well-founded.

Steve


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I have had the same type of primer failures on Remington UMC. It would work fine in my full size 1911, but would not fire in my PM-9 or my wife's EMP. Sometime it would fire on second strike, and sometimes not. We started using WWB and it functions in all of our 9mm pistols.


----------



## Roshi (Feb 11, 2008)

*Weak striker spring*

Sounds like a weak striker spring or something gumming up the firing pin. No matter the brand of ammo or primer you should be getting 100% ignition. I would never trust a gun to self defense that wasn't 100% reliable with all ammo. Try some Gun Scrubber to assure the firing pin is moving freely. If that doesn't work then send it back to Kahr.


----------

